# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  Dva Academy? o.o

## Carrier2

What's the DVA academy? Also, How do I join it? 

Sorry I'm quite new to using forums.

----------


## Jeff777

> What's the DVA academy? Also, How do I join it? 
> 
> Sorry I'm quite new to using forums.



Welcome to dreamviews.   :smiley: 

Go here.  http://www.dreamviews.com/f81/welcom...cademy-115089/

----------


## zebrah

Moved to DVA. The DVA is a section of the forum where you can learn about lucid dreaming. You can simply post in the classes. There is no registration.

----------

